# sling with hopper error



## electro22 (Jun 29, 2009)

I recently upgraded my 722 with a hopper. I am trying to use the sling adapter that I had on my 722 with the hopper. I'm able to go to the dishonline website and view the listing of my recordings, but when I try to view one (or try to view live tv or PTAT) I get the following error: "Your device isn't correctly registering with our service. Wait five minutes, then try again. If this recurs, reboot your device or router if you can. Then try again. (Error 6)"
I have waited 5 minutes, rebooted the hopper, and rebooted my router - no luck. My hopper is directly connected to my home network with an ethernet cable. Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

electro22 said:


> I recently upgraded my 722 with a hopper. I am trying to use the sling adapter that I had on my 722 with the hopper. I'm able to go to the dishonline website and view the listing of my recordings, but when I try to view one (or try to view live tv or PTAT) I get the following error: "Your device isn't correctly registering with our service. Wait five minutes, then try again. If this recurs, reboot your device or router if you can. Then try again. (Error 6)"
> I have waited 5 minutes, rebooted the hopper, and rebooted my router - no luck. My hopper is directly connected to my home network with an ethernet cable. Any ideas?


Have you tried resetting the broadband connection on the Hopper? Press Menu > Yellow > Blue and then select broadband. Then select reset connection. If you are still experiencing issues after this please send me a PM.


----------



## electro22 (Jun 29, 2009)

well...a bit embarrassing...turns out the sling was never connected to the new receiver! it was just sitting on top. been scratching my head with this issue for a few weeks and never double checked to see if the sling was actually plugged in! doh!! Now that the usb cable on the sling is actually connected to the hopper, things work much better now.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

I am glad you were able to figure it out! Please let me know if you need assistance with anything else.


----------



## gbeenie (May 3, 2012)

Does the Sling Adapter have an Ethernet jack that needs to be connected too?


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

gbeenie said:


> Does the Sling Adapter have an Ethernet jack that needs to be connected too?


no its a USB conection to reciever.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

gbeenie said:


> Does the Sling Adapter have an Ethernet jack that needs to be connected too?


You do need the receiver to be connected to dsl in some form, but not the sling adaptor.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

221 software and sling went downhill big time. I can no longer see the schedule or timers on either hopper. Can see recorded shows but that's it. Every update fixes one or two bugs bout creates new ones. Kind of like a weatherman. Wrong half time but still gets paid.


----------

